# To be attested by Moroccan as well as UAE authorities in home country



## hajdha (Jun 28, 2015)

Dear,

I have been chosen in a job, as a field service engineer in Abu Dhabi, after many interviews & tests, and today I got the news that I am confirmed,

I currently live in Morocco,

The company is asking me to provide the following in less than two weeks, but I don't know where to go, or how long will that take!

. Passport copy (color)

· Attested academic certificate

· Photos

(to be attested by Moroccan as well as UAE authorities in home country)



If anyone here have any idea or prior experience about that, kindly help me, thanks,


----------

